# Smartphone ohne Glasdisplay gesucht. Bitte um Rat!



## Hardware97 (5. Mai 2013)

Servus,

mein kleiner Bruder soll zu seinen 11. geburtstag ein kleines smartphone bekommen. das muss natürlich mehr aushalten und sollte nicht sehr teuer sein.
ich hab überhaupt keinen plan welches angemessen wäre.

- max. 200euro
- PLASTIK!!-display, KEIN glas
- ganz klar: muss nicht das neueste und größte sein


----------



## JackOnell (5. Mai 2013)

Also ich hatte mit 11 kein Handy 
Vllt so ein huwai


----------



## Hardware97 (5. Mai 2013)

ich hatte mit 10 schon ein klappmotorola

jeder seiner freunde hat schon smartphones, auch iphones
ich kapiers auch nicht.
aber was will man machen ;D
ich soll mich drum kümmern das er das passende bekommt
nur das ich keinen plan hab welches


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2013)

Schau doch nach dem Budget, was es da für Smartphones gibt und dann entscheidest du, welches angemessen ist.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Mai 2013)

http://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-Handys--index/index/id/900/price/200/

Hier mal ein Überblick in der Preisklasse


----------



## SpotlightXFX (5. Mai 2013)

Wie währe es mit einem "älterem" iPhone 3GS ? Die Gläser kosten 10 Euro und sind eigendlich einfach zu tauschen , nach paar mal hat man das drauf  

Evt. noch das Huawei Ideos X3 , Samsung 5230 ( ^^ ) , Sony Ericsson?


greetz


----------



## wuschi (5. Mai 2013)

mir fällt spontan das Samsung galaxy ace ein


----------



## Hardware97 (5. Mai 2013)

das galaxi ace da freut mich der test.
genau das wärs.
danke

das hat ja kein glas als display oder?


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Mai 2013)

Schenk ihm doch ein altes Nokia 3210. Das kann er dann auch zur Selbstverteidigung benutzen  

Am besten du schaust dich mal nach solchen Outdoor-Geräten um. Die sind auf Robustheit ausgelegt und können auch mal runterfallen, ohne dass sie gleich in 100 Teile zerfallen. 

Kannst ja hier mal schauen: Handys ohne Vertrag mit Besonderheiten: IP-xx zertifiziert Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du mich fragst, sollte ein 11-Jähriger noch kein Smartphone bekommen. Ein ganz normales Handy reicht auch aus und wenn es schon ein Smartphone sein muss, dann würde Ich  darauf achten, die ganzen Datendienste zu sperren. Genau so würde Ich mit ihm mal über Klingeltonabos sprechen. Am besten du gibst ihm ne Prepaid-Karte, dann kann er nur das verbrauchen, was auf der Karte ist.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Mai 2013)

Ich würde da eher ein einfaches kaufen und kein Smartphones, man sollte es in diesem alter noch nicht übertreiben. 

MfG


----------



## ColorMe (5. Mai 2013)

Also wenn es wirklich ein Smartphone sein muss, dann doch lieber sowas hier: Cynus F3 das Teil hat eine super P/L-Verhältnis und dürfte die Anforderungen eines 11 Jährigen bei Weitem übertreffen. Somit hält es auch noch bis zur Pubertät wo es dann sowieso ein Samsung Galaxy S239018329 oder iPhone 8 sein muss.


----------



## rakul (5. Mai 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich würde da eher ein einfaches kaufen und kein Smartphones, man sollte es in diesem alter noch nicht übertreiben.
> 
> MfG


 
kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, denke ich mal. nur weil man selber in dem alter noch nicht über solches technisches knowhow verfügte, muss es nicht gleich heißen, dass es für die heutige generation auf jeden fall schlecht wäre. pc´s mal als beispiel genommen. es kommt halt drauf an, ob man da selber mittel der regulation hat (sonderrufnummern sperren, prepaid), um den kindern einen mehr oder weniger verantwortungsvollen umgang mit der technik beizubringen.

verurteilen würde ich das auf jeden fall nicht gleich, die zeiten sind andere. und je eher man sich damit beschäftigt (zugegeben in maßen), desto besser kommt man später, wenn man´s definitiv braucht, damit klar.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Mai 2013)

Ich find es einfach übertrieben das immer jünger mit nem Smartphone in der Ecke sitzen. Aber das sieht jeder anders und wenn's ein ok von dessen Eltern gibt dann ist es eben so

MfG


----------



## SpotlightXFX (5. Mai 2013)

Eigendlich bin ich da auch dabei (13J.) aber will auch was dazu sagen : Ich habe ja nen iPhone , aber weder das Teil wird zum Spielen benutzt oder sonstiges! Ich nehme es zum Musik nehmen , Whats App , Telefon und SMS sowie zum Fotografieren . Aber wenn ich sehe wie 9-12 Jährige Kinder mit einem S3 , S2 usw. herumlaufen und sozusagen herumprahlen das sie 848494 Spiele draufhaben denen kann man nichtmehr helfen ... Mir persönlich würde mein altes Nokia ausreichen mit dem ollen MP3 Player und guter Kamera , aber da mein Vater sein Vertrag geändert hat habe ich das iPhone bekommen.


----------

